# Rats need homes - barnsley/south yorkshire



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can anyone help?



> Unfortunately, I am getting ready to move out of home and head to Uni this year or next. This means that I need to rehome a lot of my ratties ASAP. Anyone who can offer these babies a good home and keep me updated with pictures and how they are can have them for £5 or less, only with the condition they don't go for snake food, you keep me updated and you get them asap. I have raised the majority of these rats from being young, so it's hard to let them go. Some of them are from my rescue, so a lot of money has gone into them and I still have rats left to care for, so donations of £5 at least would be very helpful. Ignore the side notes, they're just so I can keep track.
> 
> BUCKS - babies
> 6 top eared mink Berkshires AZZURRAS LITTER & YVAINES
> ...


this is here Log in | Facebook

I wanted a rex but I am sooo far away


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I want a black berkshire


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Also it appears to be a closed group so i can't get on


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just request to join  its rat chat and things for sale


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Request sent. God I want more ratties so much. It takes me a while to even find my two in the new cage!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Too far for me


----------

